# SP's Compatibility



## zelean (Mar 18, 2017)

So who here are in relationships with their co- SP's? and what is it like?  <3


----------



## ENIGMA2019 (Jun 1, 2015)

zelean said:


> So who here are in relationships with their co- SP's? and what is it like?  <3


Awesome : )


----------



## Alissia (Sep 24, 2017)

I am in a SP/NF relationship and we don't seem to flow easily but love each other. Like different species...but still love


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

I have a ESFP co-worker. We shout at each other a lot. We've also exploded in anger at each other a few times too.

- I dislike his political arguments and everything is personal to him.
- He HATES my snarky humor and my impersonal approach to everything.


----------



## VroomVroom (Jan 24, 2010)

Alissia said:


> I am in a SP/NF relationship and we don't seem to flow easily but love each other. Like different species...but still love


Me too. 5 years together with an ENFP. You said it. Different species! But on some crazy level we share a similar core. It's weird.


----------



## HIX (Aug 20, 2018)

I've noticed that ISFPs and ESTPs usually tend to get along whilst ISTPs and ESFPs usually mesh.


----------



## katnip (Mar 27, 2019)

Not in a "relationship" (romantically speaking) but I have a friend who is an ESFP - we've always gotten along extremely well and have been close friends for many years. I love going out on adventures with them, especially if I just want to explore and do something fun. We both love nature and art. The main difference I find is she's just louder than I am (usually~) but it's always fun.

I also have two coworkers I suspect to be an ESFP and ISTP - and I gotta say, it's never dull being on shift with them. There's always loads of banter and pranks. ISTP kills it with their dry sense of humor, and ESFP will always find a way to entertain. I honestly find myself getting bored real fast when they aren't around. 

I do enjoy my fellow SPs <3


----------



## aspencheeks (Jun 24, 2019)

I enjoy NF's


----------



## Leilamy (Jun 22, 2019)

I don't have any close xSxPs friends, I seem to get along better with xxTJs somehow (at least my 2 closest friends are respectively INTJ & ISTJ, and I get along well with most xxTJs I've met online)


----------



## chicanai (May 11, 2015)

Leilamy said:


> I don't have any close xSxPs friends, I seem to get along better with xxTJs somehow (at least my 2 closest friends are respectively INTJ & ISTJ, and I get along well with most xxTJs I've met online)


Seconded. Bestie is an ISTJ and so is my husband. Two good friends are ISTPs. I actually prefer Thinkers in my social circle because they are less...feely. My F friends can be fun but full of drama unless they're mature.


----------



## 30812 (Dec 22, 2011)

One of my best friends is ISFP I gonna be his best man next year. We complement each other well when we do things together and we do not give pressure to each other. His comment is I am good with everything else except people which I take it as a polite way of telling me I am an a-hole. He is a bit too soft and for that he is often taken advantage of by his "friends".

The other SP is my ESTP boss for over 6 years who is an entrepreneur soon to his 70s and was a senior partner of Big 4. I think we work pretty well together on things and we have this mutual understanding and respect to one another.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

Currently dating someone I strongly believe is an ISTP. As you probably already know, type means very little. Especially if they're immature and their desires clash with yours. So anyone reading any of these trying to decide what their "best MBTI match is," is setting themselves up for failure. But they always seem to try anyway lol. 

That said, I actually find he and I to be pretty different besides the Introversion and Perceiving parts. As a Ti-dom vs my Fi-dom, it's pretty apparent that he doesn't have nearly as much of an interest in people as I do. Not that that's bad. And I would say I'm generally more aesthetically inclined. I'm very into fashion which is something he personally finds impractical in his own life lol. He's more into building and learning useful information. 

As a result of these differences, he actually has a lot more patience (on the outside) when dealing with others than I do, probably as a result of not taking things personally. In other words I think his social detachment equates to him for the most part being unaffected by people's feelings towards him (enabling him to stay calm most times...he knows he has nothing to lose,) which I struggle with immensely. And I'll admit to being very right brained, so his more technical way of thinking really comes in handy as far as balance.

Lastly, even though I don't think he's QUITE as naturally affectionate as I am, he does engage me and gives hugs/cuddles/kisses pretty often. He says that it's not something he typically does with most whereas I hug anyone who lets me, so he likes that it forces him to stop and relax.


----------



## ryanbest (Jan 14, 2020)

Do anybody have an extra a ESFP co-worke?


----------



## Whatexists (Jul 26, 2015)

HIX said:


> I've noticed that ISFPs and ESTPs usually tend to get along whilst ISTPs and ESFPs usually mesh.


yeah, seems like whenever an ISFP meets an ESTP they're like, _suspicious eyes_ "I know what you are. Your playful roguish charm and surprisingly cute childlike innocence can't fool me. You're clearly a super extroverted player and I shouldn't take your interest seriously at all. I got my eyes on you."
And then the moment the ESTP does anything at all that indicates that they take the ISFP and their feelings seriously and are invested in the relationship the ISFP is like, "Wait, where are my clothes and why am I holding a wedding ring?"


----------



## Zionas (Apr 30, 2019)

I’m an INFP and my closest interactions with SPs are the girlfriend of my INTJ friend (ESFP) and a female ESFP friend. So two ESFPs.



We definitely have that Fi connection and I don’t feel judged as harshly as I do with some of the other S types when I’m being highly emotional and defensive of what I believe in. They can understand where I’m coming from and have it in themselves though not to the same degree as an Fi dominant. Still, I wouldn’t say that the constant focus on their inner worlds, on the subtexts of our world, and deciphering the inner worlds / values of others is their thing. They have their moments of darkness and brooding but they don’t seem to embrace and indulge in them like I do. They turn their thoughts to happier things, which I also do, but the sense of dissatisfaction lingers and returns, comes and goes. ESFPs seem able to move on from these periods more easily than I ever will be.



I’d put ESFPs towards the top of S types that I can tolerate / get along with, I have significantly more in common with them than STs and SJs. At least from the two ESFP women I know, I can feel that they’re genuinely kind, giving, and emotional. Being Se dominants, it is to be expected that they’d be much more anchored in the “real world” and its practical workings than I am. After all, it’s their sphere of focus while mine lays underneath. ESFPs I’d say are among the most intelligent and perceptive S types. Fun, bubbly with a tendency to look on the bright side and quick, practical wit. Due to their E nature sometimes they’re a bit unaware of how casual remarks to them may be very sensitive to me, because I love to read between the lines and I will start digging for what deeper conclusions I can draw about their values and personality when they say those things, even when to them it’s not much more than a mere preference they might not think too much about.



I always say that people should let live but I’m hypocritical in this sense because it’s actually extremely hard for me to do that. ESFPs do it. They’re not afraid to enjoy themselves and treat themselves to nice things (and admit they like them) while I’m not all that interested (unless it’s something I feel like I have to have) and mightily afraid of displaying the slightest signs of indulgence because I’m constantly asking myself whether I’m living up to my own values. In this sense the mental burden that I place on myself is far greater than what ESFPs can place on themselves. Despite the presence of their Fi, their dominant Se means that they’re much more flexible when it comes to dealing with the physical world and not everything they do must necessarily be a reflection of some greater value or belief. They know how to have fun, and only fun. They know how to enjoy things, to cherish things much more simply than me, yet I’m the one that’s always going on and on about “simplicity.”



I feel less judged around them than I do with most other S types, and sometimes I feel like they’re more accommodating of me than I am of them, to be honest. I’m constantly judging and trying to make sense of their dominant Se and the E and S parts but they don’t always know what I’m really feeling. They’re much better communicators and more likely to wear their hearts on their sleeves. 



My friend’s girlfriend makes quite a decent amount of money and I wouldn’t say either her or my friend are outright materialistic people, but compared to me they still place a noticeably greater emphasis on owning certain material things and making them part of their self-esteem / self-image whereas pretty much all of my attention is focused inwards even to the detriment of my ability to enjoy the world around me. I talk about “enjoying all the little things in life” but seem to have a hard time putting that into practice because of my overactive imagination and philosophical machine. Both of these girls that I know love to receive gifts and give gifts. They view the exchanging of gifts as a a crucial component of displaying love and affection both towards others and for others interacting with them. 



I’ve given stuff as gifts to some close friends before, but other than that I could really care less about receiving gifts or giving them to people not close to me and I have never viewed receiving stuff back and forth as the basis of a healthy relationship. To me the greatest gift is love, companionship, and shared ways of seeing the world. That to me is worth more than a lifetime of lavish presents. My ESFP friend told me she secretly admires that attitude in me.



On the intellectual plane I’d say ESFPs can keep up, but seem to lose steam once I get pvery deep and existential. My friend keeps me from going too deep, and pulls me in a somewhat happier direction. We’re actually disillusioned about a lot of the same stuff though she’s less willing to consider dismantling “the system” altogether as a solution while I’m all about rising up. She’s more willing to seek solutions from within the system and not rock the boat too much while I’m deeply skeptical and wary of solutions coming from within the status quo. We tolerate each other’s ideas and actually have many of the same beliefs but there are still many times where I wish she could go “all the way.” She’s more prone to anger outbursts while I’m more prone to depression and shutting people out (which I have done to her before, and I learned that this type is actually more keen to make amends than INFP. Eventually I apologized to her and we made up with each other).



There’s something to their attitude and the way they carry themselves that I can actually find pretty sexy. Their optimism and ability to navigate the physical world comfortably is something I simultaneously envy and get frustrated by (because they’re so immersed in it, lol). ESFPs also seem to believe that I have an irresistible kind of charm. Not sure what it is, lol, to be honest. I feel an ESFP who takes time to really develop their Fi and Ne could do well with an INFP though my first choice among the extroverted types would still be ENFP / J or even ENTP because I love the N so much. Among the introverted types I seem to do best with INFJ and INTP.



From my experience I’d give an SJ-INFP relationship a 2.5/5 at most, while an ESFP / ISFP could aim for a 3.5, a 4 if the Fi and Ne are developed. ESFPs love going to places, and they arrive at those places with their body, mind, and heart all in one piece ready to explore and take on whatever comes their way. On the other hand, my heart and mind arrive before my body does in the sense that I cast my preconceived, Fi-Si derived values on that place which can really hinder my enjoyment because sometimes I’m not really treating it as an entirely new place with new experiences to be found, but going there with a million sociological and psychoanalytic analyses already in my head. Then of course my Ne is still very strong and I do consider myself a fairly open-minded person on most days, but I can never seem to fully “empty” myself from the Fi-Si process even when using Ne, while for ESFPs who lead with Se they start with feet on the ground and use their Ne to build their way up by fully immersing themselves in the concrete. I start in my head, then I (maybe) get my feet on concrete ground but I’m afraid of losing contact with what’s in my head and becoming “mindless” during the exploration process. This is another area where I feel ESFPs can help us lighten our mental burden.



For xSFPs I may never completely come to terms with their greater emphasis on the material world and need to project a certain, outwardly self-image and be so active in the outside world, but as far as Sensors go I’ll say it’s one of the lowest-risk pairings for an INFP, possibly lower than our fellow Ns the ENTJs. A mature, devoted ESFP / ISFP with sufficient Fi and Ne can nurture an INFP or ENFP from the storms of the world and an INFP / ENFP can provide plenty of insight, foresight, and general wisdom.



This is my brutally honest appraisal of xSFPs in my life so far. Hope you enjoyed it. 









































I’m an INFP and my closest interactions with SPs are the girlfriend of my INTJ friend (ESFP) and a female ESFP friend. So two ESFPs.



We definitely have that Fi connection and I don’t feel judged as harshly as I do with some of the other S types when I’m being highly emotional and defensive of what I believe in. They can understand where I’m coming from and have it in themselves though not to the same degree as an Fi dominant. Still, I wouldn’t say that the constant focus on their inner worlds, on the subtexts of our world, and deciphering the inner worlds / values of others is their thing. They have their moments of darkness and brooding but they don’t seem to embrace and indulge in them like I do. They turn their thoughts to happier things, which I also do, but the sense of dissatisfaction lingers and returns, comes and goes. ESFPs seem able to move on from these periods more easily than I ever will be.



I’d put ESFPs towards the top of S types that I can tolerate / get along with, I have significantly more in common with them than STs and SJs. At least from the two ESFP women I know, I can feel that they’re genuinely kind, giving, and emotional. Being Se dominants, it is to be expected that they’d be much more anchored in the “real world” and its practical workings than I am. After all, it’s their sphere of focus while mine lays underneath. ESFPs I’d say are among the most intelligent and perceptive S types. Fun, bubbly with a tendency to look on the bright side and quick, practical wit. Due to their E nature sometimes they’re a bit unaware of how casual remarks to them may be very sensitive to me, because I love to read between the lines and I will start digging for what deeper conclusions I can draw about their values and personality when they say those things, even when to them it’s not much more than a mere preference they might not think too much about.



I always say that people should let live but I’m hypocritical in this sense because it’s actually extremely hard for me to do that. ESFPs do it. They’re not afraid to enjoy themselves and treat themselves to nice things (and admit they like them) while I’m not all that interested (unless it’s something I feel like I have to have) and mightily afraid of displaying the slightest signs of indulgence because I’m constantly asking myself whether I’m living up to my own values. In this sense the mental burden that I place on myself is far greater than what ESFPs can place on themselves. Despite the presence of their Fi, their dominant Se means that they’re much more flexible when it comes to dealing with the physical world and not everything they do must necessarily be a reflection of some greater value or belief. They know how to have fun, and only fun. They know how to enjoy things, to cherish things much more simply than me, yet I’m the one that’s always going on and on about “simplicity.”



I feel less judged around them than I do with most other S types, and sometimes I feel like they’re more accommodating of me than I am of them, to be honest. I’m constantly judging and trying to make sense of their dominant Se and the E and S parts but they don’t always know what I’m really feeling. They’re much better communicators and more likely to wear their hearts on their sleeves. 



My friend’s girlfriend makes quite a decent amount of money and I wouldn’t say either her or my friend are outright materialistic people, but compared to me they still place a noticeably greater emphasis on owning certain material things and making them part of their self-esteem / self-image whereas pretty much all of my attention is focused inwards even to the detriment of my ability to enjoy the world around me. I talk about “enjoying all the little things in life” but seem to have a hard time putting that into practice because of my overactive imagination and philosophical machine. Both of these girls that I know love to receive gifts and give gifts. They view the exchanging of gifts as a a crucial component of displaying love and affection both towards others and for others interacting with them. 



I’ve given stuff as gifts to some close friends before, but other than that I could really care less about receiving gifts or giving them to people not close to me and I have never viewed receiving stuff back and forth as the basis of a healthy relationship. To me the greatest gift is love, companionship, and shared ways of seeing the world. That to me is worth more than a lifetime of lavish presents. My ESFP friend told me she secretly admires that attitude in me.



On the intellectual plane I’d say ESFPs can keep up, but seem to lose steam once I get pvery deep and existential. My friend keeps me from going too deep, and pulls me in a somewhat happier direction. We’re actually disillusioned about a lot of the same stuff though she’s less willing to consider dismantling “the system” altogether as a solution while I’m all about rising up. She’s more willing to seek solutions from within the system and not rock the boat too much while I’m deeply skeptical and wary of solutions coming from within the status quo. We tolerate each other’s ideas and actually have many of the same beliefs but there are still many times where I wish she could go “all the way.” She’s more prone to anger outbursts while I’m more prone to depression and shutting people out (which I have done to her before, and I learned that this type is actually more keen to make amends than INFP. Eventually I apologized to her and we made up with each other).



There’s something to their attitude and the way they carry themselves that I can actually find pretty sexy. Their optimism and ability to navigate the physical world comfortably is something I simultaneously envy and get frustrated by (because they’re so immersed in it, lol). ESFPs also seem to believe that I have an irresistible kind of charm. Not sure what it is, lol, to be honest. I feel an ESFP who takes time to really develop their Fi and Ne could do well with an INFP though my first choice among the extroverted types would still be ENFP / J or even ENTP because I love the N so much. Among the introverted types I seem to do best with INFJ and INTP.



From my experience I’d give an SJ-INFP relationship a 2.5/5 at most, while an ESFP / ISFP could aim for a 3.5, a 4 if the Fi and Ne are developed. ESFPs love going to places, and they arrive at those places with their body, mind, and heart all in one piece ready to explore and take on whatever comes their way. On the other hand, my heart and mind arrive before my body does in the sense that I cast my preconceived, Fi-Si derived values on that place which can really hinder my enjoyment because sometimes I’m not really treating it as an entirely new place with new experiences to be found, but going there with a million sociological and psychoanalytic analyses already in my head. Then of course my Ne is still very strong and I do consider myself a fairly open-minded person on most days, but I can never seem to fully “empty” myself from the Fi-Si process even when using Ne, while for ESFPs who lead with Se they start with feet on the ground and use their Ne to build their way up by fully immersing themselves in the concrete. I start in my head, then I (maybe) get my feet on concrete ground but I’m afraid of losing contact with what’s in my head and becoming “mindless” during the exploration process. This is another area where I feel ESFPs can help us lighten our mental burden.



For xSFPs I may never completely come to terms with their greater emphasis on the material world and need to project a certain, outwardly self-image and be so active in the outside world, but as far as Sensors go I’ll say it’s one of the lowest-risk pairings for an INFP, possibly lower than our fellow Ns the ENTJs. A mature, devoted ESFP / ISFP with sufficient Fi and Ne can nurture an INFP or ENFP from the storms of the world and an INFP / ENFP can provide plenty of insight, foresight, and general wisdom.



This is my brutally honest appraisal of xSFPs in my life so far. Hope you enjoyed it.


----------



## Acadia (Mar 20, 2014)

so i'm not in a relationship with a fellow SP, but I seem to be an xNFP magnet in the real world ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
that and some xNFJs that compliment me.
my thought is that i find ways to do the things Ne dreams about, and then make things into a reality. beats me.


----------



## Ziegel (Feb 11, 2019)

I've found an ESTP gf and we love each other deeply
finally


----------

